
Will cheaper health insurance raise wages? The evidence is thin - kawera
http://www.vox.com/2015/11/2/9634504/health-premium-wages-evidence
======
harryh
Right now salary is taxed but health insurance is not. Given that it seems
pretty obvious that employees are getting more health insurance and less
salary than they would prefer. Fixing this seems like a pretty good idea.

~~~
bnolsen
if you work for a large company it isn't taxed. if you work for a small
company that doesn't provide insurance it is taxed.

lowering insurance and payroll taxes won't increase wages but it will help
keep jobs in the US since it will lower cost of employment.

------
terravion
So, basically, because we've never seen premium spending go down we don't have
examples of how premium reductions affect total compensation. Despite the
implicit suggestion of the title, reducing premiums seems like something we
should try as a society.

~~~
ars
And the best way to reduce premiums is by encouraging more people to get
Cadillac policies.

Which is the opposite of what they are doing.

Those Cadillac policies subsidize all the other premiums both directly at the
insurer, and indirectly at the hospital which can then afford to receive below
market rates for everyone else.

For example when the Check 21 Act passed banks responded by eliminating free
checking accounts, making things worse for exactly those people the law was
supposed to help.

~~~
reycharles
> And the best way to reduce premiums is by encouraging more people to get
> Cadillac policies.

What do you base that on?

~~~
ars
> What do you base that on?

I explained that in the rest of my post. Did you have a specific question
about it?

------
KaiserPro
the basic take away from all of this: economics is not a science.

